

The Web-Deprived Study at McDonald's - taylorbuley
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324731304578189794161056954.html

======
mapt
Tying internet access to free refills of soda on one day, paying
Medicare/Medicaid bills for their diabetes the next.

What a wonderful world.

